# cream corn wrestling in winona MN. aug. 10th



## Deleted member 25993 (Aug 5, 2019)

i think its there 20th anniversary for cream corn on latsch island in winona this year(they have a facebook).if your in the area you might want to check it out.country and river punks of all ages come out of the woods for a wild time on the island.sometimes bands play. i havn't been in years but it just so happens i already planned on being there this weekend.its legal to drink on the island,camping is illegal but sleeping in your car is not a problem...or across the bridge in wisconsin is a bunch of woods but you will need a tent for sure the mosquitos are intense.


----------



## croc (Aug 7, 2019)

this sounds hella fun 
if anyone attends this, please post some photos or a short write up!


----------

